

Goodbye, Apple... forever... mostly... - PythonDeveloper

I have been developing web apps in PHP and Python on MacOSX for the past five years. IMHO, it really is a nice UI, and there's lots of apps.<p>Sadly, I have run into too many problems trying to run pretty standard Linux software, like RabbitMQ or PostgreSQL on my Macbook Pro, so I'm dumping it.<p>Forever.<p>The last straw was when I tried to install RabbitMQ using Macports, and it took 4 1/2 hours, and that's using a 24GB SSD I have installed on the ExpressCard/32 slot.<p>Even after it was done, it wouldn't allow connections, despite being properly configured (and yes, the firewall was turned off).<p>So, I dug out an old HP laptop (dv9000), circa 2007, popped in a 16GB SSD (yep, only 16GB), and installed LinuxMint 12. Within 20 minutes, I was in business.<p>On my "new" laptop, rabbitmq-server took 2 minutes to install, even though it's half the power of my Macbook Pro (granted, on OSX, macports wants to build <i>everything</i>, but still, 4.5 hours to build erlang? seriously???)<p>That, plus Apples ridiculous antics regarding developers have worn too thin on me. I'm leaving you for a better, leaner, less restrictive environment.<p>Don't leave the light on. I won't be back.<p>Well..<p>That is, until I want to write an iPhone app.. since you won't let me do it on any other platform.<p>Sheesh. Feels like Microsoft all over again.<p>- PyDev
======
michaelpinto
Why not just a Linux desktop on VMware? You get the great Apple hardware and
exactly what you want with the software. I'm currently running Windows that
way and I don't think I'm ever going back to buying a PC...

------
lateral11
<http://mxcl.github.com/homebrew/>

~~~
lateral11
/usr/local/Cellar/rabbitmq/2.7.1: 158 files, 3.4M, built in 2.2 minutes

